# Fluval Spec 2.2 on sale for $43.00!!!



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I was perusing valuepetsupplies.com for some ferts (they have none) when I came across THIS! http://www.valuepetsupplies.com/fish-supplies/aquariums/fluval-spec-aquarium-2-gal.html . It's on clearance for $43.14, and if the coupon code FS19 still works, shipping is free!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

HighDesert said:


> I was perusing valuepetsupplies.com for some ferts (they have none) when I came across THIS! http://www.valuepetsupplies.com/fish-supplies/aquariums/fluval-spec-aquarium-2-gal.html . It's on clearance for $43.14, and if the coupon code FS19 still works, shipping is free!


Why must you tempt me so?


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Dooooo it! I love mine SOOO much! If I could afford it I'd have a whole shelf of these.


----------

